# $101K fishing lure sets world record



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

$101K fishing lure sets world record 

BOXBOROUGH -- A South Carolina construction worker and his family paid more than $100,000 for what he called "the Holy Grail" of fishing lures last weekend, setting a world record for the highest price paid for a fishing collectible at an auction.

http://www.metrowestdailynews.com/news/local_regional/fishinglure11112003.htm


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Now that's just plain STUPID !!


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

That thing better catch a lot of fish. And he better stay away from the snags.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

yeah, i got 5 of em.... every color combination.... use em for perch, lol  that guy's just nuts....

steve


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Wait until he sells it in 10 years and then see who the real nut is.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

> Wait until he sells it in 10 years and then see who the real nut is.



I bet he doubles his investment.


The guy can't be too stupid he has $100,000 to spend on a fishing lure


----------



## TheFlyfisher (Feb 22, 2001)

There are alot of antique collectors out there that collect what they like. This guy diffently has money to spend but I also bet he has made alot of money also collecting antique fishing lures. I am a collector also but can,t afford to spend that kind of money. 
I have quite a few Hendon wood lures I have collected in the last 15 years. Got some that I got off of my grandfather that date back to the early 1900,s that are worth in the thousands of dollars never used or barely used. Collecting old vintage lures is "hot" right now. And there are buyers out there that will pay the price. Going to a auction in Pittsburg Pa. in two weeks that a guy has collected for 50 years and has lures dated back to the early 1900,s. This guy is not stupid by no means. And believe me these lures don,t touch the water at all. He will double his money or triple it in 10 years. 
My wife collects baseball cards and baseball items. She has thousands of cards and my uncle gave me cards in 1956 he collected over the years and she had some doubles. She has made a tremendous amount of money on alot of her baseballs and cards. 
I have found most of my lures at garage sales, and I go to auctions in Pa. and West Virgina and have made some great buys . Most people don,t realize what they are selling and that is where you get the buys. I started collecting antique lures years ago and I like the old wood lures. Best way to learn is getting all the books you can on collecting antique fishing lures or reels also.
E-Bay has all kind of books for collecting fishing lures. Seen a old hendon with glass eyes 1938 to months ago go for $34,000.
I bought one last year hendon 1940 excellect condition payed $150.00 saw it on E-Bay not as good as the one I got go for $3,800.00 same lure. 
Most people who collect no what they are buying or selling no matter what it is. And they aren,t stupid at all, there is money in it but more than anything there is alot of satisfaction knowing that there are only so many made and you got one or two of them. But antique fishing lures, reels, bamboo fly rods and reels are hot. And if you got a Ted Williams reel that are somewhat old I would take care of it, the price of thoes reels have tripled in the last year.
Mike


----------

